# Was the 922 ever sold ?



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Being a .22 lover, I wanted a Taurus 922 from the instant I saw it in a Shot Show report several years ago. I checked the website and online dealers for a couple years, but never actually saw one for sale. Then, it disappeared from the Taurus Website.

Just out of curiosity, did Taurus ever actually make and distribute any of these guns ? I'm thinking No.

Anybody know ?


----------

